# Schlamm im Teichwasser



## Dragon777 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit einem alten Gartenteich, den ich von den Haus-Vorbesitzern übernommen habe. Er fasst gut 2.000 Liter, 90cm tief, hat eine Sumpfzone, etwas Bepflanzung (aber nicht übermäßig) und einen Bachlauf mit 6.000l/h Pumpe, der aber nur bei Bedarf läuft. Leider steht der Teich direkt unter einigen großen Laubbäumen, so dass sich da im Grunde täglich so einiges einträgt. Ein Filter ist nicht vorhanden.

Als ich den Teich übernommen habe konnte man im Grund gar nicht rein schauen. Alles war grau-trüb, geschätze 20cm Sichttiefe. Also habe ich den Teich im Frühjahr fast komplett ausgepumpt und 5 große Eimer Schlick/Blätter/__ Wasserpest vom Bodengrund entfernt. Alles kriegt man dort nicht raus, denn der Boden ist mit kleinen Findlingen und Kieseln bedeckt und eine Seerose direkt zwischen die Steine gepflanzt. Dabei habe ich alles an Getier (__ Schnecken, Libellenlarven etc.) gerettet, das ich finden konnte. Dann wieder aufgefüllt und zwei Tage gewartet. Danach konnte ich bis zum Boden schauen und habe mich schon gefreut, das Problem gelöst zu haben. Ein paar Wochen später habe ich dann vier kleine Goldfische rein gesetzt, die sich scheinbar auch sehr wohl fühlen.

Als es dann Anfang Mai so warm war explodierten die Schwebealgen und das Wasser war wieder grün und trüb. Also habe ich einige Wasserhyazinthen eingesetzt und als der Rest der Pflanzen anfing zu wachsen hat sich das Wasser auch wieder etwas aufgeklart. Jetzt wird es aber nach und nach wieder immer trüber. Und zwar nicht grün sondern wieder eher eine graue Brühe. Es kommt mir fast vor, als würde sich der Schlick vom Bodengrund mehr oder weniger im Wasser lösen bzw. in kleinen Teilen überall im Wasser rumschwimmen. Man sieht das auch sehr schön an der Wasserpest, die immer aussieht als wäre sie mit einer dicken Schicht aus grauem "Staub" überzogen.

Den Teichbewohnern scheint das nichts auszumachen. Die Fische, __ Frösche und __ Molche machen den Eindruck, als würden sie sich wohl fühlen. Aber leider sieht man sie nur, wenn sie ganz oben an der Wasseroberfläche schwimmen. 

Habt ihr Tipps, was man in so einem Fall tun kann? Der Wasserwechsel hat das Problem ja scheinbar nicht gelöst. Ich weiss nicht recht weiter. Eine Filteranlage will ich für den kleinen Teich eigentlich nicht laufen lassen. Habe schon an diesen Bakterien aus der Flasche gedacht, die angeblich Schlamm abbauen sollen. Ob das was bringt oder noch mehr kaputt macht?

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Dominik


----------



## Bebel (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Dominik

Hab mir gerade Deinen Teich in einem früheren Thema von Dir https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26575 angesehen. Könnte es sein, dass die graue Wasserfärbung dadurch kommt, dass Erde in den Teich eingeschwemmt wird?
Die Böschung scheint zum Teich hin abzufallen.

Auf dem Bild sieht man auch nur wenig Bepflanzung, ist allerdings ja auch noch sehr früh im Jahr. Könnte jedoch sein, dass Du mehr wasserklärende Pflanzen benötigst.

Ein Wassertest könnte auch bei der Ursachenforschung helfen.

LG Bebel


----------



## scholzi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hi Dominik und Bebel.....


> Ein Filter ist nicht vorhanden.


 warum nicht?
Bei einem leicht bepflanzten Teich mit Goldis, wirst du um einen Filter nicht rum kommen wenn du klares Wasser möchtest.
Selbstreinigung funktioniert nur bei eingefahrenen Teichen mit vielen Pflanzen und wenig Fischbesatz....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hi Dominik,
Robert hat es genau auf den Punkt gebracht,
also entweder mit Goldi und dafür mit Filter arbeiten oder eher 
Naturteich mit viel Unterwasserpflanzen und anderen Fischen (z.b. __ Moderlieschen)
und dafür ohne Filter und klarer Sicht.
Wobei Bebel auch auf ein weiteres Problem hingewiesen hat, den Nährstoffeintrag
aus der Böschung.
lg Markus


----------



## Dragon777 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe extra an der Böschung die Erde vor dem Teich noch etwas tiefer gegraben, so dass ein kleiner Graben vorm Teichrand entsteht. Da der Teich eine Hartschale ist und die zusätzlich noch einen Zentimeter höher steht als das Erdreich dürfte da eigentlich kein Schlamm eingetragen werden. Wohl aber jede Menge Pollen und Blätter etc, wenn es mal etwas windet. Versuche dann zwar immer so viel wie möglich rauszukeschern, aber da bleibt natürlich noch einiges übrig.

Die Bepflanzung ist mittlerweile eigentlich schon recht üppig. Die Sumpfzone ist zur Zeit fast komplett zugewachsen und die Pflanzen ragen noch recht weit in den Teich rein. An der rechten Seite stehen etliche sehr hohe Wasserlilien, im Teich ist eine Seerose, einiges an __ Wasserpest und ich habe jetzt auch einige Hyazinthen auf dem Wasser schwimmen.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob wirklich Nährstoffe das Problem sind. Ich habe z.B. keinerlei Fadenalgen im Teich und das Wasser ist auch nicht sehr grün, wie das bei Schwebealgen so üblich ist, sondern halt eher gräulich gefärbt. Die Wasserpest ist von einer recht dicken Schicht grauem Etwas überzogen, dass sofort "abstaubt", sobald man sie bewegt.

Auf einen Filter wollte ich bei dem Teich eigentlich aus Stromspargründen verzichten. Es müsste eigentlich auch ohne gehen, oder? Wir hatten in unserer Familie so lange ich denken kann immer Teiche in ähnlicher Größenordnung und meist noch deutlich mehr als nur vier Goldfische drin. Dabei hat meine Mutter sogar noch jeden Tag recht viel gefüttert. Trotzdem waren die Teiche eigentlich fast das ganze Jahr lang ziemlich klar.

Danke und Gruss
Dominik


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo dominik,

wie geht es deinen wasserhyazinthen, interessiert mich? das ist die einize nicht winterharte pflanze, die ich in meinem teich habe. ich dachte mir, die anderen pflanzen die ich gekauft/geholt habe brauchen mehr zeit um sich einzuleben und diese wird schneller als die anderen wachsen. das gegenteil war aber der fall! die wasserhyazinthe dümpelt am rand vor sich hin, während die anderen pflanzen sich erstaunlich gut eingelebt haben.

ich habe auch teilweise weisses zeug im wasser gehabt, allerdings an der oberfläche. bei mir ist es eindeutig pollen und kommt überwiegend von den __ birken am teich. jetzt ist das zeug weg. wie sieht die umgebung dienes teiches (auch die nachbarn) aus? wenn da viele bäume sind, die gerade pollen schicken, dann dürfte dein problem nach kurzer zeit wieder gelöst sein. mein teich ist zumindest wieder frei von pollen.

dann würde ich trotzdem die pflanzen nochmal durchchecken. das, was in einem teich geht, geht in einem anderen nicht. die __ wasserpest ist nicht so das wahre für klares wasser und die wasserhyazynthe filtert auch nichts. wenn du ohne stromfilter auskommen möchtest, geht das sicherlich auch mit kois. es dauert nur länger bis man ergebnisse sieht und du musst ein wenig experimentieren. 

ich habe in meinem teich für klares wasser birken- und buchenstämme und kalksteine drin. mein wasser ist in moment klarer als es mir lieb ist. ob das aber auch für die kois gut ist, weiss ich nicht. da musst du im forum unter basiswissen nachschlagen.

und im flüsterton, damit es die anderen nicht mitbekommen : ich habe auch am anfang, nachdem ich den übernommenen teich entleert habe und schier am verzweifeln war wegen des gestanks, schlammbakterien genommen. das hat wunderbar funktioniert und das wasser war sofort klarer. danach habe ich viele pflanzen gekauft (in meinem teich war nur eine seerose und einen topf mit __ iris) und der teich funktioniert inzwischen viel besser. wenn dein problem allerdings pollen heisst, dann würde ich das nicht tun. ich habe mein pollen auch täglich abgekeschert und wenn die pollenzeit vorbei ist, sinkt das übrige zeug zur boden und wird zu schlamm.

mach mal ein foto und stelle es ein, dann kann man sich ein besseres bild von deinem problem machen.


----------



## Dragon777 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Boesihexi,

die Hyazinthen wachsen eigentlich recht gut. Sie sind zwar etwas zerfressen, weil ich ziemlich viele Spitzschlammschnecken im Teich habe, aber ansonsten würde ich sagen verdoppelt sich die Biomasse innerhalb von 1-2 Wochen.

Welche Pflanzen würdest du denn empfehlen, wenn nicht __ Wasserpest und Hyazinthen? Ich finde die beiden halt praktisch, weil sie schnell wachsen, somit viele Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen und man die Biomasse bei Bedarf ganz einfach aus dem Teich entfernen kann.

Es sind immer viele weiße Pollen auf der Teichoberfläche. Ich hoffe auch, dass sich das in den nächsten Wochen wieder gibt. Wenn es etwas windet, trägt es natürlich auch noch viele Blätter mit ein.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Kaje (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*



Dragon777 schrieb:


> Auf einen Filter wollte ich bei dem Teich eigentlich aus Stromspargründen verzichten. Es müsste eigentlich auch ohne gehen, oder?



Auf dieses Thema Filter wurde ja bereits eingegangen. und auch wenn du aus früherer kindheit usw. noch in Erinnerung hast, dass Du Teiche kanntest, in denen auch goldfische waren und trotzdem ohne filterung ausgekommen sind, frage ich Dich nun, ob Du auch sicher bist, dass die Bedingungen/Lage des Teiches usw. diesselben sind?!

Je nach Lage des Teiches usw. wirst Du bei Goldfischbesatz nicht um eine Filteranlage umherkommen, wenn Du klares Wasser haben möchtest.. Oder Du betreibst den Teich ohne Goldfische und machst einen Naturteich daraus.. Das ständige Argument der Stromkosten und deshalb keine Filteranlage kann ich bei einem Teichhobby mit Fischbesatz nicht nachvollziehen, dann sollte man Kronkorken sammeln

*Edit by Echinopsis: Bitte nur das Wichtigste zitieren!*


----------



## Dragon777 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo,

also seid ihr alle der Meinung, dass es an den Nährstoffen liegt?
Obwohl ich eigentlich keine Algen im Teich habe, die Färbung eher grau statt grün ist und die Unterwasserpflanzen mit irgendeinem grauen "Staub" belegt sind?

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## boesihexi (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo dominik,

die hyazinthen sind aber nicht winterfest, das weisst du? das heisst, du musst nächstes jahr wieder welche kaufen und zwar in der richtigen menge, um damit den teich einigermasse zu beschatten und zu filtern? das ist nicht nur teuer, das macht auch wenig sinn, finde ich. als eine pflanze von vielen ist die hyazinthe ganz nett anzusehen, aber als fast alleinige pflanze im teich ist sie nicht geeignet.

das wort "biomasse" finde ich etwas merkwürdig. die pflanzen sind schon bestandteil der umwelt deiner fische, mit alles was dazu gehört, ist dir das klar? nichts gegen technik, aber wenn man FÜR die fische denkt, dann betrachtet man die pflanzen und die umgebung nicht als notwendiges übel, sondern als etwas, was den fischen zusteht und zu ihrer welt unbedingt dazu gehört. fische und pflanzen leben in der natur in einer symbiose. mag sein, dass die natur für einige von uns menschen ein notwendiger übel ist, der ausserhalb der betonlandschaft stattfindet, aber für die fische, wenn man ein wahrer tierfreund ist, sind die pflanzen wichtiger als das klare wasser.

sorry für die aussschweifung. ich habe mich nicht nur hier im forum durchgelesen, weil ich selber für mich entscheiden musste, ob ich fische haben möchte oder nicht (ich liebe fische, obwohl ich auch sehr gerne angle ). ich habe mich letztendlich gegen fische entschieden, schon allein aus bequemlichkeit und kostengründen. deswegen kann ich bei fischen nicht wirklich mitreden. ich sehe aber auch einen zusammenhang zwischen finanziellen mitteln und teich. die seychellen im garten erreicht man ohne technik (also viel geld investieren) nicht. in meinen augen ist das auch nicht erstrebenswert, deswegen habe ICH einen naturteich.


hast du dich mal unter basiswissen durchgelesen? ich würde mal alle beiträge schön der reihe nach lesen (das habe ich am anfang meiner "teichkarriere" und die ersten wochen im forum auch gemacht). zb. hier über die pflanzen oder hier über die ufergestaltung. das hier zum thema filter wird dich sicher interessieren, es erklärt sehr anschaulich auch dein dilemma.

ich hoffe, es hilft dir weiter. in werners shop findest du übrigens viel und anschaulich über die einzelnen pflanzen erklärt, es wird dir aber nur dann weiter helfen, wenn du weisst was du willst, in welcher richtung dein teich gehen soll. irgendwo wirst du aber sicher kompromisse eingehen müssen, entweder bei der sichttiefe oder bei den finanzen.


----------



## Dragon777 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Gabriela,

ja, das Basiswissen habe ich schon längst durch. Und wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe ist es doch so, dass überschüssige Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser raus müssen. Das geschieht entweder indem höhere Pflanzen Biomasse aufbauen oder wenn diese nicht vorhanden sind sprießen halt die Algen um diese Aufgabe zu übernehmen. Wenn ein Nährstoffüberschuss herrscht muss dieser ja irgendwann aus dem Teich raus. Also macht es doch Sinn, Pflanzen einzusetzen, die die Nährstoffe in Biomasse umwandeln die man dann wiederum leicht entfernen kann, wenn es zu viel wird. Es nutzt ja nichts, wenn du die Pflanzen irgendwann im Teich verrotten lässt, so dass die Nährstoffe wieder eingetragen werden. Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich da was falsch verstanden habe.

Aber genau deshalb bin ich auch nicht sicher, ob ich überhaupt ein Problem mit überschüssigen Nährstoffen habe, denn Algen habe ich im Teich nahezu gar keine.

Ich weiss, dass die Hyazinthen nicht winterhart sind. Ich wollte mal probieren, ob ich die in einem Wasserbottich im Gartenhaus oder Heizungskeller überwintern lassen kann. Wenn nicht, investiere ich im Frühjahr halt nochmal die 5 EUR - die kosten ja echt nicht viel und wachsen heftig schnell.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Bebel (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Dominik

Hier ein Link zum Thema trübes Wasser:
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/madh2o.htm#Bakterien

Vielleicht hilft Dir der weiter?

LG Bebel


----------



## boesihexi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo dominik,

ich kann deine verwirrung rund um die materie teich sehr gut nachvollziehen. ich habe mein tiech auch erst seit letzten herbst übernommen und musste mich erstmal damit auseinandersetzen.

zum thema biomasse und pflanzen würde ich nochmal die basiswissen beiträge lesen. da hast du etwas nicht so richtig verstanden. die pflanzen SIND ein teil der biomasse, die als lebenden und toten teilen besteht! das ist quasi die gesamtheit deines teichs. die wird nicht einfach nach gutdünken entfernt, die gehört zum teich wie deine __ nase zu deinem gesicht 

ich habe mir deinen anderen beitrag angesehen. du möchtest - korrigiere mich wenn ich mich täusche - die eierlegende wollmilchsau. 

du möchtest einen eher künstlich aussehenden teich haben, habe ich dich richtig verstanden? viele steine, viel kies, keine pflanzen, 1-3 kois? das erreichst du nur mit technik und hier fängt schon dein problem an, denn es soll auch nichts kosten und kein aufwand machen? ausserdem soll es mit einer pumpe laufen, aber wegen der umwelt (und deiner brieftasche) keine 24 stunden lang? dazu noch ein bach, den man abschalten kann nach belieben? 

wenn du an die umwelt denkst, dann überdenkst du dein teichplan nochmal gründlich, das wäre mein vorschlag. ich glaube, ich weiss schon was du dir wünschst. aber das geht nicht ohne viel geld darin zu investieren und es ist auf keinen fall mit umweltfreundlichkeit oder strom sparen zu vereinbaren. du musst dich also für das eine oder das andere entscheiden.

ich meine nachwievor, dass das pollen ist, was auf dein teich schwebt. du hast doch bäume in der nähe, oder? das wird sich schon nach kurzer zeit zersetzen und zu schlamm werden. dass du keine algen hast, hat nicht viel zu sagen. auch zum algenwachstum gehört mehr als nur überschüssige nährstoffe  in einem toten teich wachsen auch keine algen. du hast aus deinem teich erstmal alles entfernt, es braucht schon eine gewisse zeit, bis wieder leben einkehrt (dazu gehören auch algen).


----------



## Dragon777 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Gabriela,

es geht jetzt erstmal nur um den vorhandenen Teich, den ich ohne Filter betreiben möchte. Was den geplanten Koiteich angeht bin ich mittlerweile auch soweit, dass ich erkannt habe, dass es ohne großen technischen Aufwand nicht funktioniert und werde, wenn es so weit ist, auch entsprechend planen.

In den letzten Tagen hat sich die Trübung in meinem Teich auch wieder etwas gebessert. Ich vermute mittlerweile, dass die Fische immer wieder mal den Mulm am Boden durchwühlen und der nach all den Jahren wahrscheinlich schon so kleinteilig ist, dass er sich sofort im gesamten Wasser verteilt und es lange dauert, bis er sich wieder absetzt.

Deinen Hinweis zu den Pflanzen verstehe ich immer noch nicht ganz. Natürlich sind die Pflanzen ein Teil der Biomasse des Teiches. Aber wenn doch durch Laub- und Polleneintrag so extrem viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen, die eigentlich nicht aus dem Teich stammen, dann müssen die doch irgendwie wieder raus, oder? Alles wegkeschern kann ich nicht, also muss ich es doch irgendwann in Form von Algen oder höheren Pflanzen entfernen. Oder lässt du deine großen Wasserpflanzen im Herbst wieder im Teich verrotten anstatt sie zu schneiden und die Biomasse zu entsorgen?

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## boesihexi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo dominik,

das mit dem mulm kann natürlich auch sein. fische sind nun mal sowas wie kleine wasserferkeln, die sich gerne im schlamm sühlen  es kann aber auch pollen sein, weil gerade wieder mal einiges fliegt. meine __ birken hatten vor 1-2 wochen viel pollen in den teich gelassen, da sah mein teich auch voller staub aus. sowas kommt immer wieder vor im laufe eines teichlebens.

zu den pflanzen: das, was in den teich von aussen kommt, wird nach der verrotung als nährstoffe von deinen pflanzen verbraucht - vorausgesetzt, du hast welche  die meisten nährstoffe dürften aus dem kot deiner fischlein stammen, nicht aus den reingewehten blättern! das ist auch das problem mit den fischen, dass man ohne viel technik nicht so klares wasser hat (oder nur auf kosten des lebensumfeldes der fische).

du musst keine nährstoffe wegkeschern! das tun die pflanzen für dich, wenn du welche im teich hast! sie entziehen dem wasser nährstoffe. du musst auch keine pflanzen entfernen, es sei denn, sie wuchern über alle massen und du hast mehr pflanzen als wasser. ab und zu blätter entfernen bringt unterm strich weniger schlamm am ende des jahres und für dich mehr sicht in deinem teich. du musst das aber nicht klinisch verstehen!

die grossen pflanzen bleiben auch über winter im teich! manche muss man schneiden, aber nur aus pflegegründe, nicht wegen der nährstoffen im wasser. der rest verkümmert über winter, sinkt zur boden etc. und kommt im frühjahr wieder raus. nicht anders als die bodenpflanzen es auch tun. entfernst du im garten die bäume und die stauden über winter?  verwelkte blätter und stiele kann man abschneiden und kompostieren, aber man kann eh nicht alle verrotteten pflanzen entfernen. deswegen alle paar jahre schamm entfernen und gut isses.

die nährstoffe, die durch das verroten der höheren pflanzen im herbst/winter entstehen, werden im zeitigen frühjahr von den algen verbraucht, so lange, bis die ersten höheren pflanzen kräftig genug sind, um sich zu behaupten. deswegen haben die meisten teiche im frühjahr algen, bis die ersten pflanzen wieder gewachsen sind. steht doch unter basiswissen und in biounterricht hatte man sowas auch  danach geht der kreislauf der natur weiter. wachsen, verrotten... sich ernähren, zur nahrung werden... leben, sterben, neues leben daraus entstehen lassen... asche zu asche, staub zu staub... was ist daraus so unverständlich für dich?

ich würde einfach ausreichend pflanzen in den vorhandenen teich pflanzen. das soll die wasserqualität bessern und den fischen auch mehr lebensqualität geben. den bach würde ich, falls du ihn nicht regelmässig betreibst, still legen und ebenfalls bepflanzen. wasser ein-aus ist für lebewesen und pflanzen nichts. das alles lässt sich mit wenig aufwand und geld machen. dann hast du allerdings eher ein naturteich mit pflanzen und kein japanischer koiteich. vielleicht kannst du dich damit anfreunden. falls nicht, hast du zeit um geld für deinen traumteich zu sparen und kannst dabei auch erfahrung sammeln, die du für so einen teich, wie du ihn dir vorstellst, mit sicherheit brauchst. wenn kinder in planung sind, musst du sie sowieso in der planung des teiches miteinbeziehen. kinder und teich geht nur dann gut, wenn einige wichtige anforderungen gewährleistet sind. gilt für teuere fische auch, die nicht nur geld kosten, sondern auch lebewesen sind.

ich hoffe, es hat dir ein wenig geholfen und du kannst mit diesen infos etwas anfangen. falls etwas weiterhin unverständlich ist, schicke ich dich nochmal zum basiswissen zurück. ich habe in den verschiedenen umbauphasen meines teiches immer wieder zwischendurch gelesen und manches erst dann kapiert, als ich es praktisch angewandt habe. als teichbesitzer und -schöpfer brauchst du in der ersten linie viel geduld


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Dominik, 


> Aber wenn doch durch Laub- und Polleneintrag so extrem viele Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen, die eigentlich nicht aus dem Teich stammen, dann müssen die doch irgendwie wieder raus, oder? Alles wegkeschern kann ich nicht, also muss ich es doch irgendwann in Form von Algen oder höheren Pflanzen entfernen.


Ich denke auch, nur so bekommst du Biomasse raus. 
Zu Garbielas Argument:


> entfernst du im garten die bäume und die stauden über winter


 Ein Teich ist ein geschlossenes System, in das prima Nährstoffe reinkommen aber sehr viel schlechter wieder raus.
Wenn im Garten Blätter zusammen gerecht werden, die absterbenden Stauden geschnitten werden, der Rasenschnitt im Kompost landet muß man düngen, idealerweise mit dem Kompost.

Wenn alle Teichpflanzen im Herbst imTeich bleiben (Seerosenblätter, Sumpfiris, __ Seggen...) "kompostieren" sie auch 
und 
irgendwann schaffen es die Pflanzen nicht mehr, die Nährstoffe aufzubrauchen und die Algen freun sich...

dann wäre da auch noch die Photosynthese der Teichpflanzen
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Photosynthese


> Erzeugung von energiereichen Stoffen aus energieärmeren Stoffen mit Hilfe von Lichtenergie. Sie wird von Pflanzen, Algen- und einigen Bakteriengruppen betrieben. Bei diesem biochemischen Vorgang wird zunächst mit Hilfe von lichtabsorbierenden Farbstoffen, meistens Chlorophyllen, Licht-Energie in chemische Energie umgewandelt. Diese wird dann unter anderem zur Fixierung von Kohlenstoffdioxid verwendet: Aus energiearmen, anorganischen Stoffen, hauptsächlich Kohlenstoffdioxid CO2 und Wasser H2O, werden dabei energiereiche organische Verbindungen – Kohlenhydrate – synthetisiert.



Somit versuche ich, über den Austrag von höheren Pflanzen, die Algen in meinem Teich in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## boesihexi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo andrea,

ich lasse im herbst die blätter liegen, schon allein wegen den vögeln die gerne im laub nesten  ich sehe ein teich auch nicht als ein geschlossenes system, wennauch ein teich sicher autarker ist als ein garten. es kommt und geht einiges am teich, wenn man das genauer beobachtet. es gibt tiere am teich, die einiges AUS dem teich heraustragen und das sind nicht die fische  natürlich verfallen irgendwann die pflanzen und werden zu mulm, den kann man aber bei bedarf alle paar jahre entfernen und gut isses?! es ist ein prinzip vom angebot und nachfrage. 

seerosenblätter sollte man im herbst schneiden, schon allein wegen diesen seerosenkäfern. __ seggen, __ iris usw. lässt man am besten stehen, weil viele insekten ihre eier darauf ablegen und unterschlupf überm winter brauchen. die schneidet man im februar/märz ab, dann vermoddern sie auch nicht im teich. die algen kommen auch wenn man die armen höheren pflanzen auslichtet. die gehen aber auch wieder, wenn man die natur ein wenig versteht und nicht gegen sie arbeitet. 

das, was wirklich algen im teich verursacht sind die fische. vorallem der kot und das zerrupfen der pflanzen, die dann verfaulen. dann vernichten die fische viele nützliche insekten und tiere am teich, die sonst abgestorbene pflanzenreste fressen würden. es ist ungerecht die pflanzen, die in teich hingehören, für etwas verantwortlich zu machen, wofür fische, die nicht wirklich im teich gehören, verantwortlich sind.

was die photosynthese mit diesem thema zu tun hat, erschliesst sich mir nicht. algen vermeidet man nicht indem man die höheren pflanzen austrägt, sondern, indem man genügend höhere pflanzen hat, die den algen die nährstoffe streitig machen? irgendwie haben wir andere biologiebücher gelesen und auch andere beiträge hier im forum :smoki


----------



## Buffo Buffo (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Gabriela,
eigentlich fand ich nur deinen Vergleich mit 


> entfernst du im garten die bäume und die stauden über winter


nicht ganz passend


> ich lasse im herbst die blätter liegen, schon allein wegen den vögeln die gerne im laub nesten


ich habe viele große Laub- und Obstbäume, mit den Blättern im Herbst mache ich unter den Büschen Häufen, das finden die Igel toll, 
unter einer dicken Blätterschicht geht mein bisschen Gras kaputt, 
einen Teil der Blätter treibt der Wind in den Teich - und bodennistende Vögel hab ich nicht


> ich sehe ein teich auch nicht als ein geschlossenes system, wennauch ein teich sicher autarker ist als ein garten


dazu   www.hydro-kosmos.de/algen/algen.htm


> Ein künstlicher Teich bleibt immer ein geschlossenes - oder besser gesagt semigeschlossenes System,  in das Laub, Blütenstaub, Regen und andere Nährstoffe ständig einfallen, aber in dem kein Wasseraustausch stattfindet, wie es in einem natürlichen Kleingewässer permanent der Fall ist. Auch wenn in einem natürlichen Gewässer kein Zu- und Ablauf vorhanden ist, wird durch das langsam fließende Grundwasser immer ein, wenn auch geringer Wasseraustausch gewährleistet, der überschüssige Nährstoffe abführt und so, eventuell  im Verein mit Wasserpflanzen eine Überdüngung in Grenzen hält


du schreibst mir


> das, was wirklich algen im teich verursacht sind die fische. vorallem der kot und das zerrupfen der pflanzen,


das meine __ Moderlieschen, __ Bitterling und Dickkopfkärpflinge Kot absetzen, – logo, aber sie zerrupfen nichts.


> dann vernichten die fische viele nützliche insekten und tiere am teich, die sonst abgestorbene pflanzenreste fressen würden.


wenn ich mir die Maulgröße meiner Fischchen so angucke, die werden das Gleiche futtern wie die __ Molche. Bei alle drei Fischarten gehören auch Algen zur Ernährung. Die Jungfische müssen sich in Acht vor __ Gelbrandkäfer (+Larven) Libellenlarven und Molchen nehmen.


> algen vermeidet man nicht indem man die höheren pflanzen austrägt, sondern, indem man genügend höhere pflanzen hat, die den algen die nährstoffe streitig machen?


*jein*, denn:
hobby-gartenteich.de/forum
/showthread.php?t=16760


> Algen resultieren ausschließlich aus einem Ungleichgewicht im Verhältnis Nährstoffeintrag zu *Nährstoffaustrag*.


de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wasserpest


> ...Die Pflanze hat einen hohen Nährwert – die Trockensubstanz enthält 18 % Eiweiß, 42 % Stärke und 2,5 % Fett –, weshalb sie früher sogar als Viehfutter empfohlen wurde....Problematisch ist das herbstliche Absterben der Pflanzen, deren Übermenge an Biomasse zum Umkippen von Gewässern...


und auch hier
www.aquamax.de/HG07UG08.htm


> ...möglichst viele und möglichst schnell wachsende Unterwasserpflanzen, die regelmäßig geerntet werden müssen.


du meinst  





> irgendwie haben wir andere biologiebücher gelesen und auch andere beiträge hier im forum


Hm ich denke, ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt.


----------



## boesihexi (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo andrea,

wieso fandst du mein vergleich unpassend? die vegetation eines teiches gehört genauso zum teichleben wie die eines gartens zum garten, also man entfernt sie nicht einfach so? natürlich "gärtnert" man in beides, sonst wären das wildnis, aber auf das WIE kommt es an. im einklang mit den naturgesetzen, oder dagegen.

mit semigeschlossenem system kann ich gut leben, das ist auch ziemlich das, was ich meinte. ein geschlossenes system ist ein teich eben auch nach deinem zitat nicht (ich kenne ürigens die webseite, sehr gut und anschaulich und sehr PRO pflanzen und naturnahe umgebung gelegt). die bezeichnung bezieht sich lediglich auf das wasser. ein austausch findet aber auch auf anderen wege statt - durch insekten, vögeln, die eier, bakterien, samen usw. rein/raus schleppen, wind, der samen der teichblumen wegträgt usw. die erde im garten wird auch nicht ständig gewechselt, nur die vegetation? ist ein garten deswegen ein geschlossenes system? 

ich habe übrigens keinen folienteich, sondern einen grundwasserteich, bei dem einen wasseraustausch stattfindet. mit all den vor- und nachteilen.

annetts beitrag zu thema algen habe ich gelesen, deswegen verstehe ich dein "jein" nicht. wir scheinen das, was wir lesen, unterschiedlich zu bewerten und verstehen? es geht um ein ungleichgewicht, genau das, was ich auch gesagt habe. ich habe aber keine empfehlung zum ständigen pflanzen entfernen gegen die algenplage gefunden?! algen fressen keine höheren pflanzen! die nehmen sich lediglich das überangebot an nahrung, falls man nicht genug höhere pflanzen hat, die den algen das futter streitig machen. ganz einfaches prinzip? die alleinige ursache der nährstoffe sind aber nicht die pflanzen, die im teich leben. warum also das entfernen, was der einzige verbündete gegen die algen ist?

natürlich muss man ab und zu die unterwasserpflanzen lichten, aber nicht weil sie zu algenproduktion führen, sondern, weil sie sich zu stark vermehren. du darfst keine wiki-zitate (oder andere) aus dem zusammenhang reissen und dann anders interpretieren. davor und danach standen ganz interessante dinge, die dein entrissener zitat in einem ganz anderen kontext erscheinen lassen.



> Inzwischen scheinen in Mitteleuropa die Wasserpestarten aber schon untereinander zu konkurrieren, wobei die bereits länger etablierte E. canadensis von der „jüngeren“ E. nuttallii offenbar teilweise wieder verdrängt wird.


wer allein __ wasserpest in seinem teich hat, wird sicher auch probleme bekommen. wer aber wasserpest, tannenwedel, __ wasserfeder, __ hornkraut, __ nadelkraut, __ moos, krebsscheren usw. hat, der hat nicht nur einen schöneren teich, sondern auch ein ausgewogeneres verhältnis zwischen den pflanzen. konkurrenz belebt das geschäft? 

weiter steht da, nach deinem zitat, wieder etwas wesentliches:



> Mittlerweile haben sich viele Bestände jedoch auf ein moderateres Maß eingependelt, weil u. a. heimische Fadenwürmer ihre Knospen fressen und sie dadurch im Wachstum begrenzen. Nach dem Volksglauben soll die Pflanze „alle sieben Jahre weiterziehen“.


also, es geht immer um dasselbe: gleichgewicht. den wirst DU nicht schaffen, das besorgt die natur. du kannst der natur nur ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen. gibst du ihr die falschen materialien, bekommst du auch ein entsprechendes ergebnis. nicht die pflanzen sind die unnatürlichen "materialien" im teich, sondenr die fische. die vertreiben viele einheimischen tiere udn insekten, bzw. fressen die und ihre ablagen. damit kann die natur auch leben, aber wenn du ihr auch noch die pflanzen wegnimmst, ohne die ein teich eine pfütze wäre? 

damit wir uns nicht womöglich wieder falsch verstehen: es besteht ein grosser unterschied zwischen pflanzen lichten, wenn die sich überstark vermehren, die herbstliche/frühjahrs pflanzenpflege etc. und der meinung, vorsorglich gegen die algen allgemein zu wenig pflanzen zu halten oder sie zu entfernen.

ich habe mir die bilder von deinem teich angesehen. du hast eine schöne, natürliche umgebung in deinem garten. es gefällt mir sehr gut! am teich hast du aber wenig pflanzen und trotz technik, trübes wasser. den rest nehme ich zurück, weil ich mir nur ein teil deiner bilder angeguckt habe  du hast schon pflanzen am teich, nur auf der anderen seite.

be hydro-komsos steht übrigens irgendwo unter pflege, dass man die pflanzen am herbst nicht abschneiden soll. erst im frühjahr. auch warum und wie steht da.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

das war nix,


----------



## Buffo Buffo (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

ist jetzt wirklich OT, eigentlich geht es hier ja um Donminiks Teich, bzw seinen "Schlamm in Teichwasser" und nicht um meinen Teich, die Bilder nur weil ich keine Wasserpestmonokultur und keine grüne Brühe mehr habe... 
             
Wetter ist heute für Fotos denkbar schlecht und schärfere Fotos gelingen mir nicht, das Wasser spiegelt.., bei den Seerosen ist aber zu erkennen, wie die Stängel senkrecht in die Tiefe gehen.., die neuen Blätter unten (Pic 4) dürften so bei 1,20cm stehen


----------



## boesihexi (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo andrea,

das sind wirklich schöne bilder von deinem teich! eigentlich ein beispiel dafür, dass man mit einer pflanzenvielfalt gute wasserwerte erreichen kann  deswegen verstehe ich deine einwände gegen pflanzen im teich nicht. dominiks teich hat so eine pflanzenvielfalt wie auf deine fotos auch nötig?

wo bleibt dominik? pflanzen kaufen?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Gabriela,
irgendwie gelingt es mir manchmal wohl nicht, mich verständlich auszudrücken!
Ich hab die größte Freude an Pflanzenvielfalt im Teich und Garten. Ich habe keine Einwände gegen Pflanzen im Teich, das ist blöd rüber gekommen!! 
Ich bin ja immer noch am nachpflanzen!! (Morgen müsste noch eine Ladung Unterwasserpflanzen kommen, freu!)
Im Teich hoffe ich, das alles wächst, noch besser wuchert, so dass ich, jahreszeitlich passend, auslichten *muss.*
Dabei würden die in den Pflanzen gespeicherten Nährstoffe dem Teich entzogen.., und ich müsste mich nicht mehr mit zuviel Algen rumplagen.

[OT]Meinen Garten habe ich versucht“ naturnah“ zu gestalten. Meine Hecke ums Grundstück besteht aus verschiedensten Sträuchern und Bäumen: Weidenkätzchen im Frühjahr für die Bienen/Hummeln, Kartoffelrosen für Bienen/Hummeln, deren Hagebutten für die Vögel, Felsenbirne als Vogelfutter, Johannisbeeren, die futtern die Vögel und meine Kids ...(die Liste ist noch länger, aber wer will das lesen?)
Auf den Terrassen der Trockenmauren wachsen (viele einheimische) blühend Stauden, dazwischen Stachel- und Erdbeeren, alles bunt gemischt. (Ich habe keinen Rasen sondern Wiese, eine Ecke entwickel sich zur Magerblumenwiese, da schwirren die Insekten!!!)
In einer andern Ecke ist noch ein vergessenes "Wasserloch", das sollte mal die Quelle für einen Bauchlauf werden, da wuchern __ Rohrkolben und __ Iris, hausen __ Molche, __ Frösche und Insekten. Da fülle ich nur verdunstendes Wasser nach und entferne im Herbst das Laub, Fische sind da keine drin. 
Nach 12 Jahren musste ich einigen Bäumen (Kirsche, Birne, 2 __ Ahorn, 2 Trauerweiden) mit der Kettensäge zu Leibe rücken und sie etwas stutzen. Die waren mittlerweile einfach zu hoch, in ihrem Schatten drohten andere Pflanzen zu verkümmern. [/OT]


----------



## Dragon777 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo zusammen,

ich glaube nach wie vor eigentlich nicht, dass es bei mir an zu wenig Pflanzen liegt. Ich habe neben Seerosen, __ Wasserpest, Hyazinthen und großen Wasserlilien ja noch mindestens 6 weiter Pflanzenarten am Rand, die ich jetzt nicht direkt bestimmen kann. In der Supfzone ist allerdings noch etwas Platz und ich würde da gerne noch was rein pflanzen. Aber hilft mir die Sumpfzone überhaupt großartig beim Nährstoffaustrag des Teichwassers? Das Wasser fließt ja nicht so recht durch die Sumpfzone. Wenn ja, welche Pflanzen würdet ihr da empfehlen?

Das mit der Wassertrübung liegt imho wirklich an Schlamm bzw. Schwebeteilchen. Ich habe jetzt mal bewusst ein paar Tage lang den Bachlauf nicht angeschaltet und dann wird das Wasser im oberen Bereich ziemlich klar. Nur darunter ist noch ein "schwarzes Loch" ohne Sicht. Wenn ich den Bachlauf anschalte, dann wirbelt scheinbar durch die Strömung im Teich wieder einiges von unten hoch und das Wasser trübt sich. Man sieht dann auch sofort, dass sich irgendein Mulm auf den Blättern der Wasserpest absetzt. Der Einlauf des Bachlaufes in den Teich ist durch eine Steinplatte direkt unter dem kleinen Wasserfall stark gedämpft, deshalb glaube ich, dass es an der Gesamtströmung liegt, die dadurch entsteht.

Wird wohl durch den vielen Eintrag durch die Bäume und den ungünstigen Bodengrund aus groben Kieseln schwer möglich sein, den Teich etwas "sauberer" zu halten, oder? Jetzt den existierenden und hübschen Bachlauf nicht mehr anzuschalten kann ja langfristig auch keine Lösung sein.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hi Dominik,
wenn du noch Platz findest, pflanz an!
Gegen aufgewirbelten Schlamm hilft das natürlich nichts!
Das ist kein professioneller Tip, 
aber ein günstiger, temporärer Versuch wäre evtl. das:
www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=23328
das habe ich auch mal laufen gehabt, bis mein Teich keine schwebenden Trübstoffe mehr hatte


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo andrea,

wir haben dann wirklich aneinander vorbei geschrieben. das geschriebene wort ist manchmal missverständlicher als das von angesicht zu angesicht gesprochene. ich habe mich auch gewundert, nachdem ich mir deine fotos vom teich angesehen habe, weil dein garten schön und naturnah ist und dein teich eigentlich voller pflanzen. ich habe nicht verstanden, warum du etwas gegen pflanzen hast und sie aus den teich haben willst. ich bin auch am nachpflanzen, weil ich immer noch mehr wasser als pflanzen im teich habe  

es freut mich, dass wir eigentlich auf derselben wellenlänge sind  wobei du mit deinem teich und dein schöner garten mir voraus bist, ich stecke noch in der umplanungsphase. aber eine meiner sieben seerosen hat die erste blüte bekommen, das ist eine schöne belohnung.


----------



## boesihexi (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo dominik,

hast du noch kein foto von deinem teich? aus beschriebung ist es immer schwierig zu sagen ob die pflanzen zu wenig oder zu viel sind. es liegt nicht allein an zu wenig pflanzen, so wie du jetzt beschreibst. ungünstiger substrat, dazu noch bauchlauf, aber auch der mulm, der sich zwangsläufig sammelt. dazu aber auch zu wenig pflanzen und eigentlich die falschen. die pflanzen in der uferzone filtern das wasser allemal. die beziehen nährstoffe auch aus dem teich. welche pflanzen dazu passen muss man nach gegebenheit des teiches entscheiden.

stell mal ein bild rein. mit bachlauf wirst du aber, meiner meinung nach, nicht drum herum kommen, den bodensubstrat zu ersetzen. wenn du nur kieselsteine hast, die binden den mulm nicht. dafür bräuchtest du sand. anderseits, wenn der bachlauf ständig laufen soll (was er eigentlich tun sollte, also entweder immer laufen, oder ganz abgeshcaltet sein), dann ist sand nicht das wahre an der bacheinmündung.

am besten du stellst diese frage nochmal im bereich technik, mit fotos, und gibst die wichtigsten daten an. also bachlauf, technik, substrat etc. wenn du ein teich mit technik hast und sauberes wasser haben möchtest, dann bist du auf das zusammenspiel zwischen pflanzen und technik angewiesen. im bereich technik und mit bachlauf im titel wird dir sicher besser geholfen als hier.


----------



## Dragon777 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich jetzt doch durchgerungen, einen Filter an den Teich zu hängen - auch den Fischen zuliebe. Es wird ein Oase Filtomatic 3.000 mit einer Pondlife 4.600er Pumpe (extrem viel günstiger als Oase). Habe lediglich noch etwas Bedenken, dass es etwas viel Pumpenleistung ist, aber kleinere Stromsparvarianten habe ich nicht gefunden. Spricht etwas dagegen, den Teich 2x pro Stunde durch den Filter zu jagen? Evtl. zu viel Strömung?

Bin gespannt, ob der Filter das Problem lösen wird.....

Warum sollte der Bachlauf entweder immer oder gar nicht laufen? Ich kann meinen Nachbarn nicht zumuten, den immer laufen zu haben und das wäre mir auch zu viel Strom (hängt eine 6.000er Atlantis Pumpe dran, die bei der Bachlaufhöhe wahrscheinlich auch noch 4.000 l/h fördert).

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hi Dominik,
im einem Bachlauf, besser in dessen Substrat, können sich auch Bakterien ansiedeln, somit "filtert" der Bach.  Steht das Wasser, sterben die Bakterien und der Bach hat nur eine "ab und zu plätscher" Funktion


----------



## boesihexi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hi dominik,

zum thema pumpenleistung würde ich im entsprechenden unterforum posten. dort lesen udn schreiben die richtigen leute, die mit der technik etwas am hut haben. ich selber habe keine pumpe und will dir nichts falsches dazu sagen.

zum thema bach hat dir andrea auch nochmal geantwortet und dasselbe gesagt, was ich dir auch geschrieben habe udn was dir fast jeder hier sagen wird: entweder fliesst dein bach immerzu, oder du verzichtest darauf. schon mal davon gehört, dass die donauquelle nur am sontag, wenn mehr besucher da sind, fliessen soll?  anders geht es nicht, auch wenn du 100 mal nochmal  fragst 

wenn du dich für die technik entschieden hast, dann frage nochmal wegen der richtigen zusammenstellung und betrieb nach, im tehcnik-unterforum. die technik kostet aber nicht nur anschaffungsgeld, sondern auch strom! willst du strom sparen, dann verzichtest du auf die tehcnik, evtl. auch auf die fische.


----------



## holzbenno06 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo  boesihexi und an alle anderen,


ich habe auch einen kleinen Gartenteich (ca. 2000 Liter) mit 4 Goldfischen und einigen Pflanzen. In den ersten Jahren hatte ich viel Ärger mit Algen. Das ist jetzt dank der Bepflanzung vorbei. Allerdings kam dann der Schlamm. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es Sinn macht __ Schnecken einzusetzen? Ich habe da ein wenig bedenken, dass die zur Plage werden. Oder helfen Schlammbakterien? Wenn jemand mit dem einen oder anderen schon Erfahrung gemacht hat: Bitte melden! https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/images/smilies/beeten.gif

Gruß

holzbenno06


----------



## Dragon777 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Holzbenno,

ich habe bei mir im Teich auch viele große __ Schnecken drin. Gegen den Schlamm scheinen sie nicht zu helfen, aber ich bilde mir ein, dass sie den Algenbelag auf der Teichfolie abknabbern. Die ist bei mir im Teich nämlich ziemlich sauber.

Ich werde in einigen Wochen mal berichten, ob sich das Schlammproblem mit dem Filter bessert.

Dass der Bachlauf zur reinen Deko verkommt, wenn ich ihn nicht immer laufen lasse, ist für mich ok.

Gruss
Dominik


----------



## boesihexi (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

hallo holzbenno,

ich habe schon mal schlammfressende bakterien eingesetzt, würde das aber nur im extremfall empfehlen und nicht wenn man fische im teich hat. 

mein teich war damals 3-4 jahre lang brachgelegen, hatte keine pflanzen, ausser eine seerose und teichlinsen, und ich fand darin ein paar tote fische vom vorbesitzer. dazu stank der teich bestialisch. deswegen am anfang eine radikale aktion mit teichentleerung, schlammabsaugung und diese bakterien, die allerdings eine kurze lebensdauer haben und nicht ewig halten. jetzt habe ich pflanzen im teich und werden den überschüssigen schlamm nur noch ab und zu absaugen, wenn er zu viel wird.

__ schnecken fressen algen, deswegen sind die schon mal ganz gut. wenn die sich zu stark vermehren, kann man ein teil verschenken oder verkaufen. die fressen den shclamm nicht, verhindern aber, durch das fressen der algen, dass sich noch mehr schlamm absetzt.

wenn du zu viel schlamm im teich hast, zumal dein teich eh nicht so gross ist, würde ich ein teil, also NICHT alles, mit einem schlammsauger entfernen. den schlamm in grossen gefässen auspumpen, diese am rand des teichs lassen, damit die kleinen tierchen noch in den teich zurück finden. oder du findest sie und schmeisst sie eigenhändig zurück ins wasser. 

wenn ich mich nicht irre, habe ich unter basiswissen gelesen, dass man den teich erst im april entschlammen muss, wenn die eier und kleinen lebewesen beriets aufgewacht sind und nicht mehr darin versteckt. wenn du jetzt entschlammst, saugst du womöglich die larven der __ libellen und andere gelagen mit. dann hat dein teich nächstes jahr weniger nützliche insekten. stöbere unter basiswissen und überprüfe bitte meine angabe. du wirst nebenbei auch andere interessante sachen zum thema teich lesen können.


----------



## holzbenno06 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die promte Hilfe. Dann werde ich jetzt ersteinmal abwarten und nachlesen. Ich bin ja schon froh, wenn keine Algen im Teich wachsen, sondern meine Planzen. Ausserdem sammelt sich doch einiges Getier am und im Teich und dass entschädigt doch ein bißchen den Schlamm.

Viele Grüße und noch eine schöne (heiße) Woche.

Petra


----------



## holzbenno06 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Ein fröhliches Hallo an alle,

kann mir jemand sagen, warum man besser auf Goldfische verzichten sollte und lieber __ Moderlieschen oder andere Fische einsetzen soll? Ich hatte auch mal Kois im Teich, dafür aber keine Pflanzen :shock Die hatten meine Bepflanzung zum Fressen gern.
Was haltet ihr von Zeolith? 

@Dragoon777: Wir hatten auch mal einen Filter, aber meiner Meinung nach auch mehr Algen. Weiß nicht, ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt. 

LG
Petra


----------



## Majaberlin (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*



> warum man besser auf Goldfische verzichten sollte und lieber __ Moderlieschen oder andere Fische einsetzen soll?



Ich denke nicht, dass "*man*" besser auf Goldfische verzichten sollte, sondern dass es ganz individuell ist, was man in seinem Teich haben möchte. Ich hatte jahrelang Goldfische, die sich ständig vermehrt haben, und außerdem gründeln sie, d. h., sie kehren das unterste nach oben (ist ja alles relativ leicht im Wasser ) und das haben meine Pflanzen nicht lange ausgehalten. Außerdem haben sie auch die frischen jungen Triebe der Unterwasserpflanzen im Frühjahr nicht verschmäht :evil. Da ich aber gerne einen Naturteich mit vielen Pflanzen haben möchte, in denen sich auch "Zuwanderer" wie __ Frösche und __ Kröten wohlfühlen und viele Pflanzenverstecke haben möchten, verzichte ich gerne auf Goldfische und werde wohl auch Moderlieschen nehmen, da dies __ Oberflächenfische sind, die die Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen. Sie vermehren sich zwar auch, aber ich hoffe doch, dass sich das einigermaßen in Grenzen hält, es gibt ja auch Fressfeinde, und so alt werden die auch wieder nicht und man kann ja auch welche weitergeben. Und da sie nicht so groß sind, haben sie auch nicht sooo viele Ausscheidungen , die das Wasser so belasten. So jedenfalls meine jetzigen Erkenntnisse. Ob das alles so hinkommt, werde ich dann am eigenen Leibe, ähm Teich, erfahren.


----------



## scholzi (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hi Leute 
@Petra
zum Thema Zeolith, guck mal da....https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17043
Goldfische fressen kacken vermehren und gründeln mehr als andere....
Ein Filter ist für Gartenteiche mit Fischbesatz unumgänglich....


----------



## holzbenno06 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Leute,

ich denke darüber nach, meine Goldis zu verschenken und den Teich auch ohne Filter in den Griff zu bekommen. Ich werde dann im Herbst mal berichten, was daraus geworden ist und wie mein Teich dann aussieht. 

So, und jetzt gehts erst mal in den Urlaub


----------



## Dragon777 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo Leute,

ich war heute wieder bei meinen Eltern im Garten. Die haben auch einen Teich mit schätzungsweise 2.000 Litern, keine Technik dran, eine ziemlich große Seerose und einige Pflanzen druherum, aber der Teich steht ganztägig in der prallen Sonne ohne jeglichen Schatten. In dem Teich sind mittlerweile mindestens 20 Goldfische, die meisten allerdings noch recht klein (haben sich selber vermehrt). Das Wasser ist absolut glasklar bis zum Grund, trotz der aktuellen Hitzeperiode. Schon seltsam, wieso das bei manchen Teichen so problemlos klappt und bei anderen gar nicht.

Gruss
D


----------



## Dragon777 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Schlamm im Teichwasser*

Hallo,

wollte mal ein kurzes Statusupdate geben.
Seit genau drei Tagen hängt der Filtomatic 3000 am Teich und schon heute ist das Wasser absolut klar bis zum Grund. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so viel ausmacht und so extrem schnell geht.

Hoffe, dass es jetzt lange so bleibt....

Gruss
Dominik


----------

